# Foot Problem



## taramazing (May 12, 2009)

Hello. My pet rat had a suprise litter of eleven about a month ago. the babies and mother were seperated from my other rats into a wire cage. They are a month old today. anyways
they seem to have some swelling and bleeding on their toes. im assuming this is from the wire cage only because they did a great amout of climbing as they got older. (the top is wired the bottom is just plastic.)
im not sure what to do as far as treating their poor little toes. 
so far ive placed them into a different cage with no wiring and washed their feet off. im really scared of infection 

some of the babies feet are worse then others. ive noticed the swelling going down on some of their feet however im still very worried about others. 
please help....it makes me sad to see them hurting.
thank you!!!!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Is it possible they have bumble foot? How clean are the wires of the cage/the cage itself. If it were me Id move them to an aquarium and let a vet see them to determind if it is or not.


----------

